# Seredyn



## MissFriend (Oct 20, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know of a natural supplement that has worked for me, for the most part. It is called Seredyn. You can go to http://www.seredyn.com I believe and order it for about $35 a bottle. You can take it reguarly or as needed. It is supposively non-addictive. It seems to help me calm down before classes but I don't know if that is just the psychological aspect of it. Me thinking that I took the medicine so I am calmer.. ??

The website can give you more information.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Ingredients of Seredyn: L-Theanine, Passion Flower, *Valerian*, Niacinamide, *Magnesium Taurinate*

I'm guessing the valerian gives some sedation (It's sold as an OTC herbal sleeping pill too, you know) and the taurine from the magnesium compound acts as another inhibitory CNS chemical (although I think it's an enzyme, maybe?) similar in effect to GABA. That would be my guess of how this stuff works.


----------



## CarlM (Mar 24, 2007)

Be sure to read their own disclaimer;

_SEREDYN is not a drug and is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder, social anxiety disorder, or any other disease. SEREDYN should not be considered equivalent to or a replacement for FDA-approved medication. _


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

It might work for some people but I think the website's deceptive, especially the informal survey results page (be sure to read the disclaimer at the bottom, if you don't you'll get the wrong impression of Seredyn's effectiveness) and the testimonials (maybe manufactured but if not they are definitely distorted - eg. only including positive ones).


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

korey said:


> Ingredients of Seredyn: L-Theanine, Passion Flower, *Valerian*, Niacinamide, *Magnesium Taurinate*
> 
> I'm guessing the valerian gives some sedation (It's sold as an OTC herbal sleeping pill too, you know) and the taurine from the magnesium compound acts as another inhibitory CNS chemical (although I think it's an enzyme, maybe?) similar in effect to GABA. That would be my guess of how this stuff works.


L-theanine and passion flower are also the active ingredients. There's some interesting research on L-theanine for use as a calming agent (something about changing brain waves - I don't quite remember) , but it's far from convincing. Overall, Seredyn's just a combination of different supplements, all of which you can get individually from pretty much any store and probably at a cheaper price too.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

CarlM said:


> Be sure to read their own disclaimer;
> 
> _SEREDYN is not a drug and is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder, social anxiety disorder, or any other disease. SEREDYN should not be considered equivalent to or a replacement for FDA-approved medication. _


They HAVE to put those types of disclaimers on herbals/supplements. It's required. Because they are not subject to FDA approval, they are not allowed to say they are "cures" or treatments for any specific medical or mental condition - even if they are.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok, this is what I mean when I say that the Seredyn website is deceptive.

One of their pages on how Seredyn can help with Social anxiety. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
The natural ingredients in SEREDYN provide fast-acting, long-lasting relief of social anxiety. SEREDYN helps you relax immediately, after a single dose, to promote a calm and confident attitude. Take SEREDYN "as needed" before social situations or every day for constant, sustained emotional support.

SEREDYN achieves a high success rate: *82% of users with social anxiety report positive results*, and *over 80% of users with panic attacks *say that SEREDYN helps prevent and relieve their attacks.

Unlike many anti-anxiety drugs, the natural ingredients in SEREDYN are not addictive or habit-forming. You don't have to worry about becoming dependent on SEREDYN or experiencing uncomfortable withdrawal symptoms if you decide to stop taking it.

Since SEREDYN is a natural supplement, it can be obtained without a prescription. If you suffer from social anxiety and would like to try SEREDYN, order online today.

You can also learn more about how SEREDYN works or read the Frequently Asked Questions. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Survey results page, Please go here - http://seredyn.com/help_success.html

Everything seems great so far, now you look at the disclaimer at the bottom of the survery results page..

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The terms "anxiety", "panic", "social anxiety" and "phobia" found above refer to common emotions, not medically-recognized psychiatric conditions*. SEREDYN should not be considered a treatment for generalized anxiety disorder, panic disorder, social anxiety disorder, or any other disease. The information provided above is intended to illustrate the opinions of some SEREDYN users and should not be considered scientifically-valid proof of SEREDYN's therapeutic efficacy or used to guide medical treatment. Individual results will vary. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Throughout the website, where they have used words like social anxiety, panic, phobia they refer to negative emotions felt by common people. The medicine is not for those who have Social anxiety or any other condition.


----------



## jjohnson70 (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree with Jocelyn. Those disclaimers are just something Seredyn has to include because products like this are not regulated by the FDA. 

I found that L-theanine did help on it's own, but the combination in Seredyn seems to make a much bigger difference. I love this stuff!


----------



## peaceonearth (Nov 29, 2012)

Seredyn really works for me. But, is it really 100% natural supplement? Because there's no FDA approvement. I also read about herbal product that contain chemical agent. Sorry for my english,I'm from Asia n I can't speak English well . I only use seredyn occasionally and it helps a lot.


----------

